# 33 days old



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is a pic of one of our bucklings 33 days old and weighs 33 lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He's a chunky guy for sure! Looks good, I can't wait for the rest of my babies to be born


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome fella!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!!!! Keep posting as he get older he looks so nice


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He has star potential!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow is he ever a chunky monkey 
He looks adorable and so huggable :hugs:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

He is now 39 days old and 38 lbs. I will get a pic and post in the next week or so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is real nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Handsome guy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A big chunk of cuteness!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Handsome!


----------

